# Sometimes The Gunsmith Lathe Has To Make Money



## Big Bore Builder (Apr 10, 2012)

Putting an oil groove in motorcycle engine connecting rods. Had a couple boxes full of them to modify.


----------



## Big Bore Builder (Apr 10, 2012)

The other lathe sometimes makes money also but not on gun parts.


----------

